# Hula Hooping



## Saisha (Jun 22, 2014)

Just wondering if any one else does hooping? This is a great video [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjVMHfqK52c"]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VjVMHfqK52c[/ame] showing a plus size lady hooping and it encouraged me to go get one. I actually found one at the local dollar store that fits me  but I think it is too small to start with so I plan on making a larger one. I want to strengthen my back / core better and I love to dance as well so I thought I might give this a try (when my ankle heals up).


----------



## Isa (Jun 22, 2014)

I love Hula Hooping! From what I have researched on hoop size, while standing up it needs to hit you at/near the waist. I have never found one large enough in regular stores and ended up purchasing one from a sports store for $19.99. It weighs 3 lbs which is great. I strongly suggest looking into the larger hoops for a better overall experience.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 23, 2014)

Thanks for the feedback - I'll look into it.


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 29, 2014)

this looks so fun! the girl has skills! this would be fun to do with my daughter too. thanks for the post! i will have to look for a hoop too!

ps. to work on your core, i would suggest one of the balance balls that you sit on. i used to have one at work a long time ago. you would not think that sitting on a ball would be a work out, but when you do it while at work and constantly turning or moving back/forth (or you could do for any sitting activity) it is really a work out. it takes a little bit to get the hang of, but you will feel it.


----------



## Saisha (Jun 30, 2014)

I hope you and your daughter have fun with it 

Hmm, I've thought of those balance balls but am a tad concerned as not knowing whether or not it would hold up my weight (277 - I'm 5'10") and not be too low on the ground. Of course, I'd have to be careful not to get one of these -

View attachment 115317


----------



## luvmybhm (Jun 30, 2014)

the balls come in various sizes and weight recommendations. the size is based on your height. i would avoid some of the cheap balls whose weight capacity for body weight are lower. you can buy better balls through the sports shops that support up to 500 lbs (i think gofit makes a pro ball under 50.00)

the thing to be sure about is the body weight/dynamic load. these are the numbers that show what the ball can carry when in use. 

you will also want to be sure you get a slow deflate ball. that way it won't just pop if you split a seam or roll over a sharp object. 

for your height, i would try a 65cm ball. 

good luck!


----------



## Saisha (Jun 30, 2014)

Thank you for the information - don't want to get one that makes me sound like I'm sitting on a whoopee cushion - don't need the sound effects


----------



## kowalskil (Aug 2, 2014)

Saisha said:


> Just wondering if any one else does hooping? ...



I do, but only occasionally.

Ludwik Kowalski (see Wikipedia)


----------



## FluffyButterfly80 (Oct 16, 2014)

I actually just recently had a hula hoop custom made for me. It's a lot of fun... and because I am bigger- the hoop is huge haha. I have a good time with it! i want to get more active with it though! 

i got my hoop done here: http://aroundjoy.com/

Her name is Geri and she called me personally to get some measurements and ask me some questions. She was super sweet and my hoop is beautiful. It is still in Phoenix, AZ right now, as i just moved to IL and haven't had all my stuff shipped here yet, or I'd take a pic to share! There are so many videos on you tube for great hooping techniques and hoop workouts!

Fun times!


----------



## wildandfree (Dec 11, 2014)

I make hula hoops. It's easy. And yes the bigger you are around, the bigger the hoop. I add less that a cup of water to my hula hoops, to give them the momentum that creates easy grace for new hooper. Buy red-line irrigation tubing, silicone tape, male-male couplers and electrival tape for a little sass and colour, and you have everything you need to make half a dozen hoops. Give them to your girlfriends for a riot of fun. Hula hoops make dancing so much fun. And if your at a festival it keeps unwanted admirers at arms length! Haha.


----------

